# 210 pot plants found in basement of home



## FruityBud (Jul 22, 2008)

If marijuana would ever become legal, Eric Fortier told police, hed be known as an entrepreneur.

Until then, though, Aliquippa Police Detective Sgt. Don Couch Jr. recalled Fortier saying, Im a felon.

Fortier, 27, of 204 McDonald Blvd., Aliquippa, was running a large-scale marijuana-growing operation in his home, Couch said, one so large that his house was declared a fire hazard from all the equipment inside.

Couch recently charged Fortier with drug possession, drug paraphernalia possession, reckless endangerment and endangering the welfare of a child.

Court documents say that during a drug sting around 9:40 p.m. June 17, Fortier delivered 71 marijuana plants to a confidential informant sitting in the parking lot of a Center Township business.

After Fortier was arrested, his home in the citys Plan 11 section was searched. Police and members of the Beaver County Anti-Drug Task Force found 210 marijuana plants, along with seven frozen blocks of marijuana, Couch said in court documents.

Also, Couch said, Fortier had plenty of equipment related to the growing operation, including industrial-sized humidifiers, growing lights, reflective wallpaper, plastic bags and jars.

It was like the tropics down there, Couch said Monday. He added that police also found more than $5,600 in the house.

Fortier also had power packs, fans and cords strung throughout the basement. The interior basement electrical panel, Couch said in court filings, was grossly overloaded, with multiple wires going into the panel. Couch called for Aliquippa firefighters, who inspected the panel and declared it a safety hazard. Power was then shut off to the residence by utility workers, Couch said.

Couch said there was so much marijuana and equipment related to the growing operations, the evidence couldnt be stored in the citys police station, and other arrangements had to be made.

Couch said that he charged Fortier with endangerment because Fortiers 3-month-old child, who wasnt named, was living in a house in which the electrical system was being overloaded by the growing operation.

Fortier could not be reached for comment Monday. He faces a preliminary hearing on the charges next month.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/6qfxde*


----------



## thebest (Jul 22, 2008)

Damn, Thats crazy!


----------



## clanchattan (Jul 22, 2008)

other arrangements? anybody here got a cousin working at the Aliquippa self-storage?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 22, 2008)

sure do,the stuffs stored at storage bin # 420.its the tenth one on the right.


----------



## clanchattan (Jul 22, 2008)

hhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ROAD TRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bleek187 (Jul 22, 2008)

Charleston Chew is great


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 22, 2008)

no need for a roadtrip,i snatched it up last week..its now mine =)


----------



## clanchattan (Jul 22, 2008)

then use all that cellophane that the leos wrap bundles with to line yer floor to catch the a.c. water.


----------



## camcam (Jul 22, 2008)

why would anybody keep $5,600 in a house you are growing??  I don't even grow in my house I grow else where but even so I keep no money in my house.


----------



## Megatron (Jul 22, 2008)

Some people care about money more then their kids..


----------

